# Windows 7 - sporadisches Problem mit der Netzwerkerkennung



## mR.fLopPy (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe schon wie wild gegoogelt und bin einfach nicht schlauer geworden. ich habe folgendes Problem das mit einem mir bekannten Problem von Vista recht ähnlich ist.

 Und zwar geht es um folgendes. Ich habe zuhause einen Heimrechner mit Win 7 Prof. 64 Bit welcher per DHCP automatisch eine IP zugewiesen bekommt. Das erfolgt auch problemlos (kann mich auch auf den Router verbinden) nur manchmal erkennt mein PC neben dem Neimnetzwerk auch ein "Nicht identifiziertes öffentliches Netzwerk" und dann kann ich nicht  mehr im Internet surfen.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem? Eine Lösung wäre äußerst hilfreich. Ich hatte schonmal mit OpenVPN auf meiner Universität das problem damit jedoch wurde da auch die IP adresse nicht korrekt zugewiesen. Das ließ sich mit einem DHCP Fix richten. Ich glaube aber nicht das der selbe Fix auch für Windows 7 funktioniert.

Beste Grüße
floppy


----------



## LarsT (10. Dezember 2009)

Nun ein Problem könnte sein, das sowohl dein Router und der Router des anderen Netzwerkes die selbe IP haben.
Die meisten Menschen sind bequem und belassen die IP-Einstellung des Routers auf Werkseinstellung. Z.B. sind sowohl die T-com Router der Speedport-Reihe als auch der Sinus-Reihe standardmäßig auf 192.168.2.1 als IP eingestellt.
Ändere einfach mal die IP Adresse deines Routers in der dritten Gruppe (192.168.x.1).


----------



## mR.fLopPy (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin nur im Besitz von einem Router. 

Bei mir sieht das folgenderkmaßen aus. Ich habe 2x Switches, 1x Printer Server, 2PCs (Mit Xp Prof u. Win 7 Prof) und ein Notebook (mit Xp Prof)

Der XP PC ist am Switch angeschlossen welcher wiederum an meinem Switch angeschlossen ist an dem der Windows 7 Prof. PC angeschlossen von diesem Switch aus geht weiters eine Verbindung zum Router und zum Printer Server welcher nur meinen Drucker ansteuert. Der Printerserver hat zudem keine DHCP Funktion, aber ein Interface das man aufrufen kann um ihm eine IP zuzuweisen.


----------



## michaelwengert (10. Dezember 2009)

Ist der Router ne Fritz!Box?


----------



## mR.fLopPy (10. Dezember 2009)

So ist es. Ich hab eine Fritz!Box Fon 5010 SL. Ist ein älteres Modell welches kein Wlan und nur 2 Netzwerkanschlüsse hat.

Eventuell hilft es noch zu sagen, dass mein PC nur eine Netzwerkkarte hat. Die IP Adresse per DHCP bezogen wird und witzigerweise die Informationen alle stimmen. also IP, Subnetzmaske und Gateway sind vom DHCP korrekt zugewiesen worden. Ironischerweise kann man auch beim nicht idenfizierten Netzwerk auf die Netzwerkkarte einsicht nehmen und diese Einstellungen  sind identisch mit der, von meinem Heimnetzwerk (inkl. Bytes Empfangen/Gesendet).

Oh und das Betriebssystem ist genauer gesagt Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit


----------



## michaelwengert (10. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch ne FritzBox ...ne andere aber....Selbes Problem....
Und zwar eigentlich nur, wenn ich den Rechner einschalte, und danach den Router....
Hatte ich aber bei Vista auch schon manchmal..bzw auf Laptops (WLAN) mit XP...b


----------



## mR.fLopPy (11. Dezember 2009)

Das ist wirklich ärgerlich. Welche Firewall verwendest du? (falls du eine verwendest)

Ich kenne das Problem von zwei Seiten. Ich kenne mittlerweile den Verursache von meinem Problem. Es liegt an der Firewall - da kann man nur auf ein Update warten. Es gibt aber einen identischen Fall mit einem unidentifizierten Netzwerk wo man jedoch vom DHCP keine korrekte IP zugewiesen bekommt (ist mir mal bei Vista untergekommen). Dafür gibt es ein Tool, welches diesen DHCP Error korrigiert.


----------



## michaelwengert (11. Dezember 2009)

Erst ZoneAlarm jetzt Comodo.
Problem hatte ich bei beiden schonmal....aber eher bei der ZoneAlarm


----------

